# Good Home wanted for Blue



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Blue is a 16 week old staffy cross,he is a beautiful blue coloured dog with blue eyes.

He belongs to my son whose circumstances have changed and now can no longer keep him.His partner has just discovered she is pregnant and feels she couldn't cope.

He shows encouraging signs of being an excellent pet,very good with children and playful with other dogs.He will sit,shake a paw and is nearly house trained-brilliant for a 16 week old dog.

He has been innoculated,wormed and micro chipped and has been very well looked after and has had plenty of human contact.If we didn't have 2 dogs already then I would have had him.

He needs a good,loving home and it is a very reluctant decision to let him go.It is important that Blue goes to the right person and if we find that person then he will go free of charge.PM if interested.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear you son has to part with his pet.

If you fail to find him a home yourselves then I can highly recommend the services of the Dogs Trust. They never put a healthy dog to sleep and he would be "their" dog for life if you sign him over to them.
They vet each home really carefully and if you have ever tried to adopt a dog from them you will know that every potential owner is put through lots of hoops before being allowed to take a dog home.

If you do get any interest from friends etc do think about charging a small fee for him. It does stop the "anything that is free" kind of person from taking on a dog on a "whim" and then regretting it later. Dogs Trust, for instance, charge about £70 so that they can weed out people that cannot really afford to keep a dog.

Best of Luck.

ps do you know what the Staffy was crossed with?


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I can report that Blue has gone to a new home today,a couple who saw him on my son's facebook page.They came to see him and it was love at first sight,apparently they have a similar dog aged 8 months and wanted a companion for him.

He did take patp's advice and charged a fee for the dog just to ensure they were serious about ownership.In answer to pat's question about breeds,the couples dog is a staffy crossed with a Spanish Mastiff :? and they were convinced that Blue was the same.

Whatever he is he will be a big 'un,he is bigger than a Staffy at 16 weeks old


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Fantastic news!

I thought those paws looked rather large 8O 

Pat


----------



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

Excellent news!

Every good home needs a dog!

Timotei and J9 (Lucky and Bailey too)


----------

